# Unboxing: Protrek PRW-S3500-1DR!



## WRXtranceformed (Nov 16, 2014)

So recently I decided to replace my trusty PRG-130Y-1DR. It was a tough decision because I think it is one of the best looking Protreks ever made and it served me really well, but this is the watch box slot for my outdoors/hiking/doomsday watch and I recently got rid of my only atomic-sync piece. It's the one thing my PRG didn't have that I want.

The PRG:










After a lot of back and forth on several models and a lot of research here, I decided that ponying up a little more $ for a sapphire crystal and carbon fiber band was definitely worth it. I ended up landing on the PRW-S3500-1DR. Jomashop was running a deal that I couldn't say no to, so I pulled the trigger and it showed up yesterday! Who likes unboxing, this guy likes unboxing


















































































































First impressions are that pictures do not do this piece justice. I would say my PRG-130Y has it beat out in the looks department but this watch has a great wrist presence and a very premium feel to it. It also wears very comfortably. When holding them side by side in each hand they feel roughly the same weight, on paper the PRW is 3.2 ounces vs the PRG at 2.75 ounces. However the PRW must be balanced a little better or there is something about the bracelet that makes it feel lighter on the wrist. I think it could be the carbon fiber inserts in the resin band vs. the all resin band of the PRG that keeps the weight distributed on the top of the wrist instead of all around it. The stainless bezel rotates _butter_ smooth, no clicks it just glides. The sapphire has that nice AR glaze to it as well. The watch itself wears very big, which is fine for me even though I have small wrists because I prefer larger watches...the footprint is very similar to the PRG but the lightness helps it wear "smaller" than it is.

The watch itself is obviously jam packed full of features. I set it on the proper time zone, got my latitude and longitude set up and attempted to calibrate the compass. Although with a side by side with a compass app on my phone, it looks like it's already dead on. I adjusted it for local magnetic declination; the app I found can calculate that for me pretty much wherever I am. I think I still need to calibrate the proper altitude and get it to sync to the atomic clock. I tried several times inside and outside of the house and despite getting a strong "L3" signal it failed every time. It's set to auto-sync up to 6 times between 12:00am-5:00am and apparently it's easier to receive the signal at night, but after setting it on my bed stand next to our atomic alarm clock last night it still didn't connect. It has a sync history function and it did sync up over a month ago, somewhere, so we'll see what the future brings. It may just need to be charged to "H" from "M", who knows. If anyone has had similar experience with atomic Protreks, your feedback is valued on the sync thing. With all of that though, this piece definitely has pretty much everything you'd need in a hiking / camping / doomsday watch imo!

It's going to take me another day to get it set up right and probably another to memorize how to use it to navigate, but this was a purchase I would make all over again in a heartbeat. Holding this and the PRG side by side, I kind of don't want to sell the PRG...I love them both haha. I think I found a well-deserving buyer for the PRG here though who had his stolen from a locker years ago, so I hope that works out because I want it to go to a good home. And if it doesn't, I may find a way to keep both of these despite my current "one watch in, one watch out" policy :-!


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Very nice Pro Trek!

As far as syncing goes, if you're in the U.S., overnight try putting it near a window that points to Fort Collins, CO, with the 12 o'clock part of the dial pointed at the window, and keep it away from other electronic devices like cell phones, switching power supplies, etc.

The WWVB signal is longwave AM, which is affected by local electrical interference. The propagation is definitely better in the overnight hours.


----------



## WRXtranceformed (Nov 16, 2014)

GaryK30 said:


> Very nice Pro Trek!
> 
> As far as syncing goes, if you're in the U.S., overnight try putting it near a window that points to Fort Collins, CO, with the 12 o'clock part of the dial pointed at the window, and keep it away from other electronic devices like cell phones, switching power supplies, etc.
> 
> The WWVB signal is longwave AM, which is affected by local electrical interference. The propagation is definitely better in the overnight hours.


Thanks! A little research and a newly calibrated compass and i got it pointed in the right direction in the window tonight! We'll see how it goes! We had a cloudy day so despite spending most of it in the widow the power level didn't move past M yet, that could also still be part of the problem


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

WRXtranceformed said:


> Thanks! A little research and a newly calibrated compass and i got it pointed in the right direction in the window tonight! We'll see how it goes! We had a cloudy day so despite spending most of it in the widow the power level didn't move past M yet, that could also still be part of the problem


A power level of M should have no negative effect on syncing.


----------



## SgtPepper (Oct 16, 2008)

WRXtranceformed said:


> The watch itself is obviously jam packed full of features. I set it on the proper time zone, got my latitude and longitude set up and attempted to calibrate the compass. Although with a side by side with a compass app on my phone, it looks like it's already dead on. I adjusted it for local magnetic declination; the app I found can calculate that for me pretty much wherever I am. I think I still need to calibrate the proper altitude and get it to sync to the atomic clock. I tried several times inside and outside of the house and despite getting a strong "L3" signal it failed every time. It's set to auto-sync up to 6 times between 12:00am-5:00am and apparently it's easier to receive the signal at night, but after setting it on my bed stand next to our atomic alarm clock last night it still didn't connect. It has a sync history function and it did sync up over a month ago, somewhere, so we'll see what the future brings. It may just need to be charged to "H" from "M", who knows. If anyone has had similar experience with atomic Protreks, your feedback is valued on the sync thing. With all of that though, this piece definitely has pretty much everything you'd need in a hiking / camping / doomsday watch imo!


Even if the barometer alarm is switched on (Baro is at the top of the display), the time is not synchronized. Only L (Low) can not receive a radio signal.









Have fun with your Pro Trek. :-!


----------



## WRXtranceformed (Nov 16, 2014)

GaryK30 said:


> A power level of M should have no negative effect on syncing.





SgtPepper said:


> Even if the barometer alarm is switched on (Baro is at the top of the display), the time is not synchronized. Only L (Low) can not receive a radio signal.
> 
> View attachment 12292322
> 
> ...


Thank you gentlemen, good advice here! There was a note in the manual that lack of sync could be due to low power but it must be only when it hits somewhere in the L range (Level 5-3). Pointing it as directly as I could toward Fort Collins on the top of the lower window sash seemed to do it, it synced up around 1am this morning. My hope is that I don't have to put it directly in the window every time I want it to sync, my old Citizen would sync even in the closet in my watch box.

SgtPepper, loving that look on the nato! How hard was it to remove the "lug" screws that hold the band on this watch? I tried unsuccessfully to remove them on my old PRG, hopefully this one is a little easier to swap straps. Did you need any other kind of adapter?


----------



## SgtPepper (Oct 16, 2008)

It is not so easy to remove the screws because the screws are screwed together in opposite directions.









With the right tools, but no problem. ;-)









An adapter is not needed, only for thicker Zulu bands is not much space. First insert the tape, then fix the screws (which are guided by a metal tube), then it goes.


----------



## WRXtranceformed (Nov 16, 2014)

SgtPepper said:


> It is not so easy to remove the screws because the screws are screwed together in opposite directions.
> 
> View attachment 12293706
> 
> ...


Wow this is perfect! Thanks for explaining and posting up the pics! I didn't realize those two screws went in opposite directions, that might have been part of my problem in the past ha

I'm going to keep it on this bracelet for a while but super glad you posted this up for when I'm ready to swap it out. I might need to pick up a few more tools (like that case holder)...not sure if what I have right now will cut it!


----------



## SgtPepper (Oct 16, 2008)

The watchstrap of your PRW-S3500-1DR is also better than the standard watchstrap of the PRW-3500. The clock slipped during the sport and I wear my watches very tight.

Also the 30cm zulu watchstrap makes it possible to wear the watch over clothes, even in the winter.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

WRXtranceformed said:


> How hard was it to remove the "lug" screws that hold the band on this watch? I tried unsuccessfully to remove them on my old PRG, hopefully this one is a little easier to swap straps. Did you need any other kind of adapter?


I removed the screws on my PRW-S6000Y-1 yesterday, and have done so on my PAW-2000-1 previously. I use a screwdriver block on one side and an appropriate screwdriver on the other side. This gives me a bit more control than using two independent screwdrivers. The screws on my PRW and PAW require screwdrivers with very thin blades. I put a toothpick into the metal tube between the lugs to push it out.


----------



## WRXtranceformed (Nov 16, 2014)

GaryK30 said:


> WRXtranceformed said:
> 
> 
> > How hard was it to remove the "lug" screws that hold the band on this watch? I tried unsuccessfully to remove them on my old PRG, hopefully this one is a little easier to swap straps. Did you need any other kind of adapter?
> ...


Excellent thank you! I thought i heard a while back that Casio used some kind of superglue or something on the screw threads. Did you find it extra hard to pop them loose the first time you removed them? I don't remember where i thought i read that so it could be completely untrue.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

WRXtranceformed said:


> Excellent thank you! I thought i heard a while back that Casio used some kind of superglue or something on the screw threads. Did you find it extra hard to pop them loose the first time you removed them? I don't remember where i thought i read that so it could be completely untrue.


It didn't seem like the screws on my PRW or PAW were glued, although I've read that people had this issue in the past. They were snug, but not too difficult to unscrew. You just have to be careful to keep the screwdrivers in position on the screw heads so they don't slip out and scratch something.


----------



## WRXtranceformed (Nov 16, 2014)

GaryK30 said:


> It didn't seem like the screws on my PRW or PAW were glued, although I've read that people had this issue in the past. They were snug, but not too difficult to unscrew. You just have to be careful to keep the screwdrivers in position on the screw heads so they don't slip out and scratch something.


I swear that my PRG screws must have been glued because they didn't budge at all. I am really enjoying wearing this one on the carbon strap though, it is very comfortable and light so the "lug" screws on this one probably won't go under the knife for a while 

I placed this next to my atomic alarm clock and it auto-synced just fine last night, so all is well. On a side note, I had never really researched what the atomic clock is and how it works so I looked it up yesterday. A good bit of it was over my head but definitely really cool to read about its evolution and how crazy accurate it is!

Cesium Fountain clock: https://www.nist.gov/pml/time-and-frequency-division/primary-standard-nist-f1

History of WWVB (radio station that transmits the date/time codes): https://www.nist.gov/pml/time-and-frequency-division/time-services/history-wwvb


----------



## guzzi850m2 (Jun 28, 2017)

Nice looking watch.

What is the difference between the PRW3500 and 3510 models? 

I am in Japan right now and looking to buy a new Pro-Trek


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

guzzi850m2 said:


> Nice looking watch.
> 
> What is the difference between the PRW3500 and 3510 models?
> 
> I am in Japan right now and looking to buy a new Pro-Trek


The 3510 has an STN display, which has wider viewing angles.


----------



## WRXtranceformed (Nov 16, 2014)

guzzi850m2 said:


> Nice looking watch.
> 
> What is the difference between the PRW3500 and 3510 models?
> 
> I am in Japan right now and looking to buy a new Pro-Trek


Thanks! Good luck, I would love the chance to buy one "at the source"!



GaryK30 said:


> guzzi850m2 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice looking watch.
> ...


Do you know if the 3510 has a variant with sapphire glass and carbon band? Those were the two features that pushed me over the edge for the S3500 despite the lack of STN display. I was pleasantly surprised that the viewing angle without it is still pretty decent, basically the same as my PRG-130Y


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

WRXtranceformed said:


> Do you know if the 3510 has a variant with sapphire glass and carbon band? Those were the two features that pushed me over the edge for the S3500 despite the lack of STN display. I was pleasantly surprised that the viewing angle without it is still pretty decent, basically the same as my PRG-130Y


I'm not sure about the carbon fiber strap, but this one with a resin bracelet has a sapphire crystal.

PRW-3510FC-1 | PRO TREK | Timepieces | CASIO


----------



## SgtPepper (Oct 16, 2008)

With Sapphire Crystal, STN display and carbonband, there is unfortunately no 3500 or 3510. See here: http://www.casio-intl.com/asia/en/wat/protrek/

The 3510FC-1 has a composite band of Silicon that is softer than the standard band.


----------



## guzzi850m2 (Jun 28, 2017)

There is about 100$ difference in price between the S3500 and 3510FC-1, S3500 being the cheapest and with carbon-fiber band.

So if the SDN display don't made a big difference the choice is not hard: S3500.

How much is a carbon fiber band, I wonder?

https://www.ebay.com/p/Casio-Pro-Tr...-Men-s-Carbon-Fiver-Insertion-Band/1140016181

CASIO PRO TREK PRW-3510FC-1JF Multi Field STN LCD Sensor Ver.3 PRW-3510FC-1


----------



## WRXtranceformed (Nov 16, 2014)

GaryK30 said:


> WRXtranceformed said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know if the 3510 has a variant with sapphire glass and carbon band? Those were the two features that pushed me over the edge for the S3500 despite the lack of STN display. I was pleasantly surprised that the viewing angle without it is still pretty decent, basically the same as my PRG-130Y
> ...





SgtPepper said:


> With Sapphire Crystal, STN display and carbonband, there is unfortunately no 3500 or 3510. See here: http://www.casio-intl.com/asia/en/wat/protrek/
> 
> The 3510FC-1 has a composite band of Silicon that is softer than the standard band.


Thanks guys you are right, i do remember seeing that model in my research and decided against it in favor of the carbon band s3500. That is an awesome option if you're looking for that hybrid metal / plastic bracelet style



guzzi850m2 said:


> There is about 100$ difference in price between the S3500 and 3510FC-1, S3500 being the cheapest and with carbon-fiber band.
> 
> So if the SDN display don't made a big difference the choice is not hard: S3500.
> 
> ...


That's a great point, you could probably scoop the 3510 and source a carbon band if you really wanted that model's look / function and the STN on carbon. I don't believe this is the exact bracelet but this one is about $75:
http://m.ebay.com/itm/ORIGINAL-CASI...%3A0da6c8ff15d0ab67498e45cafff1ded4%7Ciid%3A6
It would be a pricey venture to switch it out but it could be done !

Fortunately Jomashop has a flash sale that made it a no brainer for me to go with the S3500. Got it new for $229 shipped after a $10 coupon i found:
https://www.jomashop.com/casio-watch-prws3500-1d.html
You can't beat that!


----------



## WRXtranceformed (Nov 16, 2014)

So I finally got around to removing the screws (MUCH easier on this Protrek vs. my old one), the carbon band and put it on a really nice, thick nato I received from another watch purchase. Way more comfortable on my small wrist vs. the carbon strap (even though the carbon is definitely a comfy strap overall).

This particular nato was a "forked" strap so it made it sit way too high and thick on my wrist for my liking. A quick few cuts with an Exacto and singing the frayed end with a lighter and it sits dang near perfect on the wrist.

Before:

















Sitting really high and kind of weird:

















After:


----------



## Funbags (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice watch! I like the green


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Great Watch.
Nice job with strap.
Wear it well.


----------



## WRXtranceformed (Nov 16, 2014)

And after a few months, the door revolves again 

I decided even on a nato, this wears too big for my tiny wrists. I also really miss the negative display of my old Protrek PRG-130Y, even if it's less practical in some cases. I have a PRW-3100Y-1BCR on the way and this is up on the block to help cover the costs!

Head on over to here if you are looking for a beastly, mint tool watch! https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-protrek-prw-s3500-1dr-sapphire-carbon-band-4584339.html


----------



## smokeythebear (Dec 9, 2017)

Hmm, my "new" Protrek looks very familiar! :think: b-)









A special thanks to my co-worker who is also a fellow WUS member... He knew I was looking at this watch hard and he bought it for me! |>


----------



## WRXtranceformed (Nov 16, 2014)

smokeythebear said:


> Hmm, my "new" Protrek looks very familiar! :think: b-)
> 
> View attachment 12744297
> 
> ...


You are wearing it well my friend! That nato just worked out perfectly for it!


----------



## Georgewg (Dec 31, 2018)

GaryK30 said:


> The 3510 has an STN display, which has wider viewing angles.


The PRW-3500SYT-1JF ALSO has the STN display and the sapphire crystal. This particular model comes with a negative lcd display and a black ion plated titanium bracelet.


----------

